# Can no longer swipe right / left to view tire psi, driving efficiency (Wh/mile)



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

Starting today (1/7/19), I noticed that I could no longer scroll to view my tire psi, or the efficiency of my driving in Wh/mile by swiping left/right on the screen. The screen just kept me fixed on the view with the window wipers. I didn't download and install an update or patch. 

When I returned home, I went through the two finger soft reset, but when it rebooted, the swipe ability did not return. Wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I also sent a note to Tesla via their website.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

NYer said:


> Starting today (1/7/19), I noticed that I could no longer scroll to view my tire psi, or the efficiency of my driving in Wh/mile by swiping left/right on the screen. The screen just kept me fixed on the view with the window wipers. I didn't download and install an update or patch.
> 
> When I returned home, I went through the two finger soft reset, but when it rebooted, the swipe ability did not return. Wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I also sent a note to Tesla via their website.


Looks like you're charging? I've never tried to pull up other cards while charging. Have you gone out and tried after your reboot? Most times waiting til tomorrow will fix it.


----------



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

No, plugged in but not scheduled to charge until late tonight. I also tried it while driving around all day.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Someone had this exact issue on one of the other forums. He/she ended up getting it working again by either pressing the rear view camera icon or the voice command icon (can't remember which).


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Request a service through the app


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Is the original protective plastic film still on the screen? If so, might try taking that off? (Longshot)


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/bottom-left-sub-menu-unresponsive.139466/


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Posting the solution from @sduck's helpful TMC thread here:



> Resolved. Pressed the Mic button to set a nav and the sliding options all magically reappeared.


Bonus suggestion: after pressing the Mic button, say, "Bug report...." instead. 

One thing I noticed on both @NYer's screen and the screen shown in the TMC thread (see below) is that all three dots at the bottom are the same light-gray color, i.e., there is not a darker dot that indicates which card is currently selected. I think in these cases, the car has simply lost track of the "currently selected" card (or it thinks the "phone" card is still selected, even though it's not currently in the "stack"). Consequently, when you swipe left or right, it doesn't know which cards to hide or show. Activating the mic causes the car to display the "voice recognition" card, which somehow resets the currently-selected card afterward.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Posting the solution from @sduck's helpful TMC thread here:
> 
> Bonus suggestion: after pressing the Mic button, say, "Bug report...." instead.
> 
> One thing I noticed on both @NYer's screen and the screen shown in the TMC thread (see below) is that all three dots at the bottom are the same light-gray color, i.e., there is not a darker dot that indicates which card is currently selected. I think in these cases, the car has simply lost track of the "currently selected" card (or it thinks the "phone" card is still selected, even though it's not currently in the "stack"). Consequently, when you swipe left or right, it doesn't know which cards to hide or show. Activating the mic causes the car to display the "voice recognition" card, which somehow resets the currently-selected card afterward.


Ooo. Good catch. Does pressing the wiper button (on the stalk) have a similar effect?


----------



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

sduck said:


> Someone had this exact issue on one of the other forums. He/she ended up getting it working again by either pressing the rear view camera icon or the voice command icon (can't remember which).


Thank you. This morning I got in, and fiddled with the rear view button and hit the right steering wheel button to play a song. The ability to swipe left/right to view psi and driving efficiency returned. Good suggestion.


----------



## NYer (Dec 11, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Posting the solution from @sduck's helpful TMC thread here:
> 
> Bonus suggestion: after pressing the Mic button, say, "Bug report...." instead.
> 
> One thing I noticed on both @NYer's screen and the screen shown in the TMC thread (see below) is that all three dots at the bottom are the same light-gray color, i.e., there is not a darker dot that indicates which card is currently selected. I think in these cases, the car has simply lost track of the "currently selected" card (or it thinks the "phone" card is still selected, even though it's not currently in the "stack"). Consequently, when you swipe left or right, it doesn't know which cards to hide or show. Activating the mic causes the car to display the "voice recognition" card, which somehow resets the currently-selected card afterward.


Makes sense. Good hypothesis and explanation. Thanks.


----------

